# Super Root apk



## irnman12 (Jul 9, 2015)

Has anyone successfully used the "one click root" app (superior.apk) on a Verizon Galaxy Note 3?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tinkerballs (Jun 24, 2015)

does towel not work on that variant? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## irnman12 (Jul 9, 2015)

I just noticed that my spell check changed super root to superior 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## irnman12 (Jul 9, 2015)

Towel didn't work 
Geohotz is slipping &#128559;

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Please pay attention to this

*
"This is a very specialised subject and beyond our capabilities to help with such topics. Although it is legal to unlock/root or jailbreak phones in some countries it is still illegal in others. Several manufacturers use methods to prevent it. Any incorrect advice given can easily render the phone unworkable and we wouldn't want that to happen "*

topic closed


----------

